#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Άδειες, Διαδικασίες, Δικαιολογητικά >  > > >  >  >  Φορολογική και ασφαλιστική ενημερότητα για άδεια εγκατάστασης βιομηχανίας

## vdim

Ξερει καποιος αν χρειαζεται ασφαλιστικη και φορολογικη ενημεροτητα για αδεια εγκαταστασης βιομηχανιας?

----------


## CFAK

Σε άλλες πολεοδομίες ζητάνε σε άλλες όχι, από δική μου πρόσφατη εμπειρία (για έκδοση άδειας δόμησης). Για άδεια εγκατάστασης βιομηχανίας δεν γνωρίζω, ωστόσο λογικά υπάρχει παράλληλη ανάγκη έκδοσης και άδειας δόμησης.

Υπάρχει το παρακάτω πρόσφατο έγγραφο, που δεν περιλαμβάνει τις ενημερότητες ως απαραίτητα δικαιολογητικά (για έκδοση άδειας δόμησης):

https://diavgeia.gov.gr/doc/67%CE%A0...91?inline=true

----------

